# Brushed mini motors



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

I need something witha little more speed for my sons 18R. It has the stock motor now. Don't really want to go brushless as I really don't have that much to spend. Are the venom fireball motors any better than the stock associated ? Or will I need to the Reedy 19 or 17 turn motors ? Thanks.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Jakes Dad said:


> I need something witha little more speed for my sons 18R. It has the stock motor now. Don't really want to go brushless as I really don't have that much to spend. Are the venom fireball motors any better than the stock associated ? Or will I need to the Reedy 19 or 17 turn motors ? Thanks.


Check these out http://teamscreamracing.com/catagory.php?type=Micro They should work out for you. Not a big fan of the fireball I have three from team scream 17 turn, 16 turn, and a 14 turn I love them.


----------



## cam615 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ive heard the mini machines from trinity were not to bad either. Never tried one myself but i know a guy that did and he has had good luck with it.


----------



## jsrocket13 (Jun 2, 2005)

I got another one for you all I have a 1/16 slash and looking for something fast in a brushed motor in a 380 size.

Jimmy Simons 13


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

I was wondering about the mini titans too. WIll they fit in a 18 R ?


----------

